# References



## loki09789 (Aug 7, 2003)

General question:  What references (either books or videos) would you recommend to Martial artists that want to incorporate the boxing 'sweet science' into an art to give it a more realistic, street effective edge.

Paul Martin


----------



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

Better to join a local boxing club.


----------



## loki09789 (Aug 8, 2003)

That would be the ideal, but I don't have the time right now to do that.  Filipino MA training and my intermerral level of boxing and kickboxing experience blend nicely, I am looking for any books or videos that would offer focus mit drills, 'dirty' tricks and other insights that would complement FMA training for street application.

I have a very healthy respect for the athletic and conditioning training that boxing promotes more so than traditional arts.  Boxing, more than any other MA practiced in the USA prepares people for full contact fighting.  I am looking for cross overs that would help an FMA student gain the benefits of a boxer's work ethic and focus


Paul Martin


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

